# Ensure Plus for gaining weight with IBS-D?



## mbz (Sep 23, 2003)

I have trouble gaining weight with my IBS-D and was wondering what things others have tried that worked?I am also curious about taking Ensure Plus as a supplement to my meals in order to gain weight. Does anyone know if this is "IBS safe"?







Thanks! mike


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Mike.I am IBS D with GERD, and the D hits with extreme urgency.I also am very sensitive to MSG, which seems to be prevalent in many foods and food products. Often it is not even clearly indentified, so it becomes even more difficult to avoid.I tolerate dairy fairly well.As to your question about Ensure:I have resorted to a similar product called Boost at times when I cannot digest anything, and fatigue and exhaustion mean that I have to get something to stay in my guts.I have never had a problem with the Boost.I don't know if Ensure has MSG, or not, but I would check the label carefully.Hope this is of some help.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Ensure pudding has helped me to gain back ten pounds. I personally find the pudding more tolerable than the drink. You have to special order the pudding by the case through a pharmacy.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I wouldn't touch that stuff...dairy and sugar, 2 of the more common food sensitivities. I think you should only try it if you're certain you don't have sensitivities to the "foods" in it.I've looked at a few of those diet/weight gain/nutritional drinks and my impression was they're made mainly of sugar, soy, milk, and chemicals. Better to eat real food - bread, potatos, nut butters, olive oil, pasta - find some french fries you can tolerate and eat them every day, weight gain will not be a problem! Wish I had that problem - Smoke Daddy fries every day, yummm.....Try gourmet potato chips, I especially like Cape Cod Yukon Gold chips. Have to go, I'm getting hungry!


----------



## sillyface (Oct 12, 2003)

i wouldn't go near it, but i can't tolerate fat, and it has something like 9.6 g per serving. this is the "fatty food" they gave me when i went for my HIDA scan so my gall bladder would empty.however before i had IBS, i had an eating disorder. when i was learning how to eat again, i started with slim fast and moved up to ensure. at least i could be sure i was getting some good nutrients that way.


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Ensure has gotten me through many a rough day... There actually is no dairy in it. I checked that very carefully before I had it since I am lactose interlant. I believe it says "dairy free" on the label, but I could be wrong. Anyway, I've never had any problem with it and find that it is often the only thing my system can handle and it takes away that empty feeling.


----------



## drdahlman (Nov 6, 2000)

Ensure certainly does have dairy in it. It contains whey protein concentrate. If you are having IBS, it's worth it to find an alternative source for calories. Anyone who has a dairy sensitivity or fructose sensitivity needs to be careful. Additionally, the soy in it can increase gas and bloating.n I usually participate in a different thread, but saw this and wanted to say that I take this product away from all my patients.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

My husband has very low weight after a colon operation to remove a tumour and is in chemo.(which can cause diarrhea,of course).His intestines are extremely sensitive but he is taking 2 Prosure drinks every day on the recommendation of his dietician - and having no extra problems of D.The possible reactions to dairy,soya etc. surely will depend on whether the person has a sensitivity to those things in the first place?If you don't then I would have thought it was not such a problem?


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Sorry,just realised I have confused Prosure with Ensure - the dietician actually favoured the former as it also contains Omega 3 fatty acids.She prescribes it for many of her underweight patients who have difficulty gaining weight through normal eating.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I'm biased because I'm sensitive to soy, lactose, and other sugars, but I don't think it's healthy to eat overprocessed "meal replacements" for anyone. Too much sugar especially isn't good for anyone. Soy has hormones in it, "pytoestrogens" but it's added to many foods. There are lots of things not known about foods, like undiscovered vitamins and minerals, and people who eat overprocessed and fast foods aren't getting the balance and nutrition they need. When I was growing up I was raised on the traditional midwest diet, the unhealthiest in the world. Too much meat, white bread, cheese, milk, pastries, sweets, no vegetables, a few fruits. People eat like this and then wonder why they're heavy and don't feel well. Whenever I leave Chicago and go to smaller midwest towns, it seems like every adult I see is obese. There are news articles about how unhealthy our nation is and how obesity and diabetes are epidemics. Gee, I wonder why.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Try Goatien, which is a goats milk protien drink that seems to be easy to digest with few if any side effects we are all suffering from. There is no sugar in it, no flavor at all actually. IF you make it into a smoothy, try this recipe, it's nutritious and tastes great !30 grams powdered Goatein (can get this online or from a health food store, brand is Garden of Life)1 Zuchinni2 carrots1/2 banana (if you can eat those)1 tsp almond butter (better than Peanut butter)1/2 - 1 cup rice milkwater and ice to blendI add 1-2 tsp granulated fructose to mineEliminate sugars, artificial products and dairy from your diet to feel better !


----------

